

Amazon boss Jeff Bezos 'finds Apollo 11 Moon engines' - rmason
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-17544565

======
rmason
I remember as a teenager watching that launch and the eventual landing on the
moon.

I hope NASA gives him permission to salvage. I predict those boosters will be
a huge draw to his museum in Seattle. Hendrix and Apollo 11 museums would be
enough reason alone to get me to schedule a visit to Seattle again.

